# Trimming solid wood edge banding flush



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm building another router table and am adding a solid wood edge around it which needed trimming flush to the top so I can add some laminate after. I'm sure this jig has been shown before, or at least a close version of it, but I haven't seen it lately so I thought it might be worth showing it again. It is very simple. I built it in about 20 minutes out of scrap. Now that I'm done it's pieces of scrap again. I don't like having a bunch of jigs hanging around that rarely get used.

If you use this on something like finish plywood I would leave the banding a couple of thou proud of the surface and sand it flush.


----------



## ksidwy (Jul 13, 2013)

Very handy and smart idea Charles!
Sid.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, Charles.

Recently I saw a similar jig. It was used by George Vondriska in a video to trim the edge banding of some pieces.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

It is definitely not a new idea Alexis. I can't remember where I saw it anymore. This type is good for doing large panels or table edges (which are usually too large to man handle easily). There is another type for smaller panels, like shelves, where you add a layer of ply or mdf to a router or table saw fence and space it above the table far enough so that the banding will fit under it. Then you set the router bit or table saw blade flush to the outside edge and you run the panel through vertically. The banding then gets trimmed off flush with the panel. 

Two different methods of getting the job done under differing circumstances.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

It looks a lot like mine. :grin:

I have added a guide underneath like yours since these pics were taken and changed to a 3/4 inch bit.


----------

